# DIA DE LOS MUERTOS 13 ANNUAL CANOGA PARK SUNDAY NOV 3,2013



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WE WILL BE HAVING OUR 13TH ANNUAL DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW & STREET FAIR CANOGA PARK GOING DOWN SUNDAY NOV 3,2013 ROLL IN TIME 7:00AM-9:30AM SHOW TIME 10AM-5:00PM ALL CARS MUST ENTER FROM TOPANGA CYN BVLD ONLY $10 CARS/TRUCKS/ HARLEYS/DUB $5 LOWRIDER BIKES/PEDAL CAR *BEST OF 30'S 40'S 50'S 60'S 70'S 80'S 90'S 00'S 1ST AND 2ND PLACE BIKES 1ST AND 2ND HARLEY 1ST AND 2ND PEDAL CAR 1ST AND 2ND BEST TRUCK 1ST AND 2ND DUB 1ST AND 2ND BEST OF SHOW AND MOST CLUB MEMEBERS WITH PLAQUES IN CAR ALL CLUBS MUST SHOW UP TOGETHER TO PARK TOGETHER FLYER WILL BE COMING SOON THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT ALL THESE YRS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WE WILL BE HAVING OUR 13TH ANNUAL DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW & STREET FAIR CANOGA PARK GOING DOWN SUNDAY NOV 3,2013 ROLL IN TIME 7:00AM-9:30AM SHOW TIME 10AM-5:00PM ALL CARS MUST ENTER FROM TOPANGA CYN BVLD ONLY $10 CARS/TRUCKS/ HARLEYS/DUB $5 LOWRIDER BIKES/PEDAL CAR *BEST OF 30'S 40'S 50'S 60'S 70'S 80'S 90'S 00'S 1ST AND 2ND PLACE BIKES 1ST AND 2ND HARLEY 1ST AND 2ND PEDAL CAR 1ST AND 2ND BEST TRUCK 1ST AND 2ND DUB 1ST AND 2ND BEST OF SHOW AND MOST CLUB MEMEBERS WITH PLAQUES IN CAR ALL CLUBS MUST SHOW UP TOGETHER TO PARK TOGETHER FLYER WILL BE COMING SOON THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT ALL THESE YRS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


CLASIQUE TOUCH C.C SANTA PAULA CA. WUZ TER LAST YR. GREAT SHOW. WILL ROLL OUT ONCE AGAIN:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> CLASIQUE TOUCH C.C SANTA PAULA CA. WUZ TER LAST YR. GREAT SHOW. WILL ROLL OUT ONCE AGAIN:thumbsup:


*sounds good homies thanks for the support :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

:boink:


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

bad ass show... TTT for COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Alex65 said:


> :boink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

regal13 said:


> :thumbsup:


*thanks homie :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

wence said:


> bad ass show... TTT for COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ


*thanks for the bump my boy:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ttt:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

any pictures of last show? bump homie


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

See you there homie...C.C.C.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

JOHN818 said:


> See you there homie...C.C.C.


*SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup: CCC*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Now you know we there


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

You know we will be there!!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MI 71 said:


> Now you know we there


:thumbsup:*U GOT IT HOMIE*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ogart63M.V.C said:


> You know we will be there!!!!!


:thumbsup:*U GOT IT HOMIE *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking forward to checking this show out this year.:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Looking forward to checking this show out this year.:thumbsup:


*SOUNDS GOOD U WILL LIKE IT :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:Good Show , Good Food ,Clean Rides ..:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

67imp said:


> :thumbsup:Good Show , Good Food ,Clean Rides ..:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:*SEE U THERE HOMIE*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-818 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: WAZ UP MY BOY


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

TTT:drama:


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

TTT...WIT A GANGSTER LEAN...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> TTT...WIT A GANGSTER LEAN...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG.JOHN (Aug 22, 2013)

*BY POPULAR DEMAND "SOUTHBAY CRUISE NITES" EVERY 1ST SATURDAY NIGHT @ RALLY'S ON CORNER OF HAWTHORNE BLVD & EL SEGUNDO BLVD FROM 6:00 P.M.-12:00 A.M. WE WILL MEET THERE AND THEN "CRUISE" UP AND DOWN HAWTHORNE BLVD SO PLEASE MAKE AN EFFORT TO COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH GOOD PEOPLE AND FIRME RIDES....*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*LAST YR SHOW*


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

*4 DAY WEEKEND 11/11/13 FEDERAL HOLIDAY "VETERANS DAY"*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LATIN WORLD OG said:


> View attachment 805385
> *4 DAY WEEKEND 11/11/13 FEDERAL HOLIDAY "VETERANS DAY"*


:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*DEADLINE FOR PRE REG IS OCT 31ST U COULD SIGN UP AT WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGAPARK.COM*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> ttt


 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

RdnLow63 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

BRINCAS YOU said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:*WAZ UP MY BROTHER*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

regal13 said:


> T T T:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Is there still space available? If so, save a spot for Spider-Man, will send in my registration on Saturday.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

do we have to pre register to get in this show let me know ?


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE,TO CELEBRATE THE DAY


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

S-Man said:


> Is there still space available? If so, save a spot for Spider-Man, will send in my registration on Saturday.


:thumbsup: *sounds good got u *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


:thumbsup: thanks paul


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

20''sesamestreet said:


> do we have to pre register to get in this show let me know ?


 *ITS BEST TO PRE REG BUT U STILL COULD SAME DAY WE SRILL HAVE ROOM*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-818 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:*WAZ UP MY BOY *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

citylife68 said:


> CITYLIFE CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE,TO CELEBRATE THE DAY


:thumbsup:*SEE U HERE CITY LIFE*


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:TTT...CLASIQUE TOUCH C.C NEW VISION C.C SANTA PAULA N EXCLUSIVES ONLY FILLMORE REPPIN 805...NEXT SUNDAY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

BEARFACE said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: SEE U HERE HOMIE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> :thumbsup:TTT...CLASIQUE TOUCH C.C NEW VISION C.C SANTA PAULA N EXCLUSIVES ONLY FILLMORE REPPIN 805...NEXT SUNDAY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS...


:thumbsup:*SEE U HMIES HERE JUST ONE WEEK AWAY*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*6 days away from show time*


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:Taking the fam to this one!!!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

viejitos pirate tricycle will be there homie


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Vm0m0 said:


> viejitos pirate tricycle will be there homie


:thumbsup: sounds good homie see u here


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

67imp said:


> :thumbsup:Taking the fam to this one!!!


:thumbsup: they going to like it


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*5 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME*


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

STYLISTICS SO.LA. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE!!!! WENT LAST YEAR AND DEFINITELY GOTTA BE THERE THIS YEAR AGAIN. SEE U THERE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:yes::drama::naughty::nicoderm:TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> STYLISTICS SO.LA. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE!!!! WENT LAST YEAR AND DEFINITELY GOTTA BE THERE THIS YEAR AGAIN. SEE U THERE!!! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:*SOUNDS GOOD CARNAL SEE U ALL HERE :wave:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

67imp said:


> :yes::drama::naughty::nicoderm:TTT


:wave:*GONNA BE A FUN DAY FOR THE HLE FAMILY AND CLUBS*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*4 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME 






*


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

So is it sold out or us there still room


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> So is it sold out or us there still room


X2 Can We Still Roll In?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> X2 Can We Still Roll In?


???????


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> ???????


I hit him up and he saud there are no room at this time. I didnt know it was a pre reg only


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> I hit him up and he saud there are no room at this time. I didnt know it was a pre reg only


Ok Thanks..


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

EXclusives only cc had a good time at the show :thumbsup: we will be there again next year .


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

Pics ? ;(


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB,HAD A GOOD TIME,GRACIAS COOKIE


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

pics?:drama:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

regal13 said:


> EXclusives only cc had a good time at the show :thumbsup: we will be there again next year .


*thanks for the support exclusives only see u next yr :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

citylife68 said:


> CITYLIFE CAR CLUB,HAD A GOOD TIME,GRACIAS COOKIE


*thanks for the support citylife cc see u next yr :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LoOpY said:


>


*NICE PIXS HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congrats! Your event is being featured in our Event Page on our website! :thumbsup:

_Now featured on our website!
“The 13[SUP]th[/SUP] Annual Dia De Los Muertos Main Street Canoga ParkFestival” With special looking photos you got to see!
The only Lowrider Site that updates TWICE a month! On Friday!Not your average car club website! It's your Lowrider Information andentertainment headquarters! Lowrider shows, Hopping Video's , Car Show Flyers,more lowrider website links than any website and much more!
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ttt!


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Congrats! Your event is being featured in our Event Page on our website! :thumbsup:
> 
> _Now featured on our website!
> “The 13[SUP]th[/SUP] Annual Dia De Los Muertos Main Street Canoga ParkFestival” With special looking photos you got to see!
> ...


 *THANKS FOR POSTING UP MY PICS HOMIE!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Congrats! Your event is being featured in our Event Page on our website! :thumbsup:
> 
> _Now featured on our website!
> “The 13[SUP]th[/SUP] Annual Dia De Los Muertos Main Street Canoga ParkFestival” With special looking photos you got to see!
> ...


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Ttt!


:thumbsup:


----------

